# FS; Corals



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to clear some space...
-Pastel pink centers with silvery frill zoas 10-20 polyps $10-$20
-Pastel orange centers with silvery frill zoas 10-20 polyps $20-$40
-Purple center with green ring and brown frill zoas 10-20 polyps $8-$15
-Regular florescent green candycane 2- 8 heads $5-$20
-Blue mushrooms 1-8 heads $5-$35
-Hairy green mushroom 1 heads $5 
-Have other common color zoa frags also for sale 5-10 polyps ( fruitloops, radioactive dragon eyes, sour cherry, blues, green paly, etc) $5-$10
-Ultra grade Aussie Acan frags available $30-$50 depending on size...

Sorry no pics..camera's busted, pick up only, thx


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump...bump...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

candycane colony and blue mushroom colony sold


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

lots of corals left...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Ultra grade Aussie Acan frags available $30-$50 depending on size...


----------



## riffraff (May 23, 2010)

hey digger iam lookin for some zoos riffraff 778 888 5556 give me a call


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

lots more to come...


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where's the pickup? I'd love that hairy mushroom.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

still have lots


----------



## littletiger (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to get some zoas can I come see them if you still have some available?


----------



## littletiger (Apr 27, 2010)

PMed you plz check.


----------



## micah (Apr 28, 2010)

are you willing to go out to Richmond to put some of them on a plane collect to me from the easy to access south terminal?

Please let me know
Micah


----------

